# Walk Through Day After



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

Inside/outside pictures of our haunted garage.

http://vladtepeshalloweenprojects.blogspot.com/2008/11/day-after-halloween.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You've got some good faces on those props. I like the guy with the top hat - so debonair!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics ..
that spider one looks creepy


----------

